# Ali Al Salem, Kuwait



## IT3 (Jan 29, 2006)

Anybody stationed at The Rock -or- APOD/LSA care to hook up for a ride on the trail around the base?

Drop me a PM, or look for the bright orange VanDessel 29"er SingleSpeed around the LSA.


----------

